# Ski Sundown opening - Friday, 11/28/08



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

What the hell. Maybe this is bad mojo, but I don't believe in that crap anyway.

http://www.rep-am.com/articles/2008/11/13/news/379542.txt



> This year promises to be more of a challenge given the economy, operators said. *Ski Sundown in New Hartford, which is expected to open Nov. 28 depending on the weather*, has been selling season passes and other programs at a rate equal to, if not above, last year, said Dotty Craig, marketing director.



I doubt I'll make it over during the day, but I probably will be able to score a few hours at night if they open. Anyone else down?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> What the hell. Maybe this is bad mojo, but I don't believe in that crap anyway.
> 
> http://www.rep-am.com/articles/2008/11/13/news/379542.txt
> 
> ...



will temptor be seeded yet?

obviously joking. but if it doesnt make to big of a wave with my wife, i'd love to hit up the opening day.


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2008)

We should be there.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 13, 2008)

If they open Randi and I will be there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2008)

good possibility...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> good possibility...



its a good possibility you huff knob too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> its a good possibility you huff knob too.



only on weekends...  and drives to k mart... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

IN!

Probably during the day though.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 13, 2008)

Won't have flown back from Buffalo yet. I am in for Saturday afternoon/evening, though.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If they open Randi and I will be there.



I miss you, Tim. I think I have Saturday off...unless something changes. Let's hang out. It'll be like old times! Gahaha

Err...yeah, if it's open we'll be there, possible nephews in tow.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

Starting Monday night, they have snowmaking temps every night through the 7-day. Not sure if they would go for it, but I think they could open this Saturday if they wanted to.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Starting Monday night, they have snowmaking temps every night through the 7-day. Not sure if they would go for it, but I think they could open this Saturday if they wanted to.



looks like the 28th has a really good chance for an opening.  very psyched for ski season.  

i showed my son a vid brian made at sundown when we were braking in the new bumps on NE.  the kid was literally wriggling out of my arms and trying to dive into the screen on the macbook.  until mr evil came on and then he lost interest...  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh man - check it out:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1079102&site=aly&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

I see a solid 12+ hours of snowmaking every day in the 7 day forecast starting tomorrow night. I've seen the mountain open Stinger, Canyon, Nor'easter, Temptor, Ex and Little Joe after 60 hours of snowmaking. I wonder if they'll take a run at opening this weekend. I might be down for Saturday or Sunday night if they do....


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh man - check it out:
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1079102&site=aly&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en
> 
> I see a solid 12+ hours of snowmaking every day in the 7 day forecast starting tomorrow night. I've seen the mountain open Stinger, Canyon, Nor'easter, Temptor, Ex and Little Joe after 60 hours of snowmaking. I wonder if they'll take a run at opening this weekend. I might be down for Saturday or Sunday night if they do....



that would be tough for me.  vt on thurs.  maine on friday and saturday.  sunday will be spent catching up with the family.  great forecast for the mighty sundown though.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> that would be tough for me.  vt on thurs.  maine on friday and saturday.  sunday will be spent catching up with the family.  great forecast for the mighty sundown though.



Sunday *night*!

If they're open, that is.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sunday *night*!
> 
> If they're open, that is.



if i want to ski at all this season, i wouldn't dare to ask the wife if i could pull that off.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd be REALLY surprised if they went for this weekend.  If they did I don't imagine they'd shoot to be open mid-week next week, which means a likely afternoon closing on Sunday...

Then again what do I know...


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd be REALLY surprised if they went for this weekend.  If they did I don't imagine they'd shoot to be open mid-week next week, which means a likely afternoon closing on Sunday...
> 
> Then again what do I know...



I agree with everything you said, especially the last part.


----------



## rueler (Nov 16, 2008)

anything is possible!! A Thanksgiving weekend opening looks very attainable at the very least!


----------



## MrMagic (Nov 17, 2008)

ill be there opening day


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

They fire them up tomorrow night. Looks like there is a good chance at T-day weekend at least...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> They fire them up tomorrow night. Looks like there is a good chance at T-day weekend at least...



Psyched for the day after T-Day!


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, they've officially announced the 28th as their projected opening day:

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, they've officially announced the 28th as their projected opening day:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/



FKNA!


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> FKNA!



I hope the pound the snot out of Temptor and seed bumps for the 28th.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I hope the pound the snot out of Temptor and seed bumps for the 28th.


 
I might try and make my first day(night) for that!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I hope the pound the snot out of Temptor and seed bumps for the 28th.



That would be the icing on the cake, I'll be happy for any local skiing though.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking very promising for the 28th. Opening plan is Canyon Run, Nor’easter, Temptor, Stinger, Exhibition and Little Joe. If the weather stays cold, they'll try to open with more. Plenty of time to seed bumps.  Think COLD!

So who's in for the day session and who's in for the night? I'm definitely out during the day. Night might even be a stretch, but if I can pull it off, I'll head over.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in for both sessions. 

I'll probably be there on Saturday too.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm in for both sessions.
> 
> I'll probably be there on Saturday too.


Me, too!


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm in for both sessions.



You're not core enough.



bvibert said:


> I'll probably be there on Saturday too.



I might bring Abby up there that day to get her season started. My dilemma is going to be Sunday the 30th. If there are bumps on Temptor, it's going to be *very *difficult to not ski Sundown and drive to Hunter instead. Great problem to have.


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm game for the night session.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll be using my ski sundown pass on friday 11/28 but it will be for a discount on my Okemo lift ticket :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in, probably will do the afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> You're not core enough.



Thinking about seeing if I can ski from opening to close...



Greg said:


> I might bring Abby up there that day to get her season started. My dilemma is going to be Sunday the 30th. If there are bumps on Temptor, it's going to be *very *difficult to not ski Sundown and drive to Hunter instead. Great problem to have.



I hear ya there.  I probably won't get out anywhere on the 30th though....


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

The *Accuweather 15 Day* and the *NWS 7 Day* both suggest snowmaking temps at night right up to Thanksgiving. At this rate, we might see at mountain that opens pretty damn near 100%.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> The *Accuweather 15 Day* and the *NWS 7 Day* both suggest snowmaking temps at night right up to Thanksgiving. At this rate, we might see at mountain that opens pretty damn near 100%, *complete with seeded bumps on Temptor!*



This cold weather is ruling it right now!  I hope it stays around!  

BTW - I fixed your quote for ya... 8)


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW - I fixed your quote for ya... 8)



I have to imagine that Chris is going to do everything possible to get Temptor seeded:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/39367-sundown-mogul-plan.html

I don't think lack of snow will be any problem, that's for sure. Water is holding up well as I understand it. Seeded bumps in November will be an amazing feat. I'm sure they could do a soft opening this weekend if they wanted to, but I'd rather wait a week and have them open with a ton of terrain, seeded bumps and a full on terrain park for the rats.

This weather has been ideal for them. I'm so pumped.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 20, 2008)

If I make it, it will be with my 4y/o Breckin. He is itching to get out almost as much as me. He has been walking around the house in his ski boots the past two days.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> If I make it, it will be with my 4y/o Breckin. He is itching to get out almost as much as me. He has been walking around the house in his ski boots the past two days.


Isn't that great?  My 3.5 year old and 17 month old ask daily to put their boots on (and sometimes do it on their own without asking). They're psyched!


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Isn't that great?  My 3.5 year old and 17 month old ask daily to put their boots on (and sometimes do it on their own without asking). They're psyched!



Its a lot of fun to watch him get enjoyment out of the same thing I do. I think I have created a monster :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> If I make it, it will be with my 4y/o Breckin. He is itching to get out almost as much as me. He has been walking around the house in his ski boots the past two days.



I might be there on that Saturday with my daughter if you want to wait a day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2008)

Trying to work an angle so I can get out there with Abby in the early afternoon. We'll probably just stick to ripping Little Joe, but it's better than nothing. I still would like to get back out there for the night session too. That'll be a last minute thing though.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

Lets do a roll call, who's planning on being there, and when?

*During the day*
severine
bvibert

*Evening*
severine
bvibert

*Maybe*
Greg

I know a bunch of you are planning on going, but I'm not sure when.  Carrie and I are planning on being there in the morning and then probably leaving for a bit in the middle of the day so that we can return for the night session.  We have the whole day free though, so we can adjust our schedule around when other people are going to be there.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

How is this crap falling from the sky going to affect the Friday opening? I am going to shoot for a morning session with my son. Depending on the conditions and who will be there I could also ski the night session.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 25, 2008)

Depending on how they come out of this @ain, and if there is anything resembling bumps, I would try and make it there around 5:30 or so. Will probably decide Friday morning.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

When I talked to Chris on Sunday he wasn't at all worried about today's NCP.  I'm not sure how much he was expecting to fall at that point, but I'm still not worried.  There's plenty of snow to go around, assuming that most of it is still in large piles the rain shouldn't affect it that much.  The question becomes whether they'll have enough time to push the piles down AND seed the bumps.  I'm no cat operator, but I'd imagine they'd want to give the snow a chance to drain out a bit tomorrow before putting the cats on it.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

Are they seriously going to attempt seeding bumps this early?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Are they seriously going to attempt seeding bumps this early?



That's the word on the hill.

I think at this point the determining factor is time; whether they'll have enough cat time left after plowing out all the whales.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

If they can pull that off I will show up with a case of beer for the cat crew


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> If they can pull that off I will show up with a case of beer for the cat crew



I was planning on the same thing...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

So...

*During the day*
severine
bvibert
downhill04 (with son)

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
downhill04
Beetlenut


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2008)

When you say during the day are you talking 9-4 or so and evening being 6-close?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> When you say during the day are you talking 9-4 or so and evening being 6-close?



Something like that.  Let's call during the day from 8-4 and evening from 4-10.  Yes, they will be opening on their weekend/holiday schedule of 8am, but are still treating it as a regular Friday as far as tickets go for savings card and one day a week pass holders.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 25, 2008)

I might be there with my son in the afternoon/evening if the weather forecast is decent.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

The weather men are calling for NCP on friday:angry:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> The weather men are calling for NCP on friday:angry:



That depends on who's forecast you look at...  I'm trusting the one that says cloudy during the day with a 50% chance of snow showers at night...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

*During the day*
severine
bvibert
downhill04 (with son)

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
downhill04
Beetlenut
loafer89 and son


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll probably be there in the morning.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

*During the day*
severine
bvibert
downhill04 (with son)
o3jeff

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
downhill04
Beetlenut
loafer89 and son


----------



## Paul (Nov 25, 2008)

Big, Fat Mebbee for Paul and the Girls for Afternoon - Evening...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

*During the day*
severine
bvibert
downhill04 (with son)
o3jeff

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
downhill04
Beetlenut
loafer89 and son
Paul and girls

All you maybes better suck it up and just come! :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Are they seriously going to attempt seeding bumps this early?



http://news.alpinezone.com/42613/


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> http://news.alpinezone.com/42613/



That is amazing. I guess I will be skiing on the new bump skis friday. :smile:  Sundown is quickly turning into a hidden gem IMO. They really bring a big mountain environment to a small close to home mountain.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

With a thread like this Greg usually would have several posts in it today. Is he sleeping or is he actually working? :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> With a thread like this Greg usually would have several posts in it today. Is he sleeping or is he actually working? :wink:



I believe he wrote the above mentioned article on Sundown, so I guess he spent some of his day doing that.  Otherwise I guess he's doing actual work...


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 25, 2008)

The Evil's will be there on Friday. Just not sure what time. I imaging afternoon into the evening. Maybe all day :smile:


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I believe he wrote the above mentioned article on Sundown, so I guess he spent some of his day doing that.  Otherwise I guess he's doing actual work...



He actually works? I thought he just played on AZ all day and night (when not skiing) :razz:


----------



## powhunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Sucks I gotta work friday!!!   Y'all have fun!!   Ill be up sunday and monday!!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Sucks I gotta work friday!!!   Y'all have fun!!   Ill be up sunday and monday!!
> 
> steveo



We'll have those bumps worked in nicely for ya! 8)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> He actually works? I thought he just played on AZ all day and night (when not skiing) :razz:



Tell me about it! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The Evil's will be there on Friday. Just not sure what time. I imaging afternoon into the evening. Maybe all day :smile:



*During the day*
severine
bvibert
downhill04 (with son)
o3jeff
MRGisevil?
Mr. evil?

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?
MRGisevil
Mr. evil

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
downhill04
Beetlenut
loafer89 and son
Paul and girls


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll definitely be there Friday afternoon ripping Little Joe with Abby, probably noonish till 3. Temptor bumps will just have to wait for me. Hopefully I can get back later in the evening, but I'm not counting on it. You never know though.

Big network outage at work. The fact that I was even able to get that article posted and post this has required a bit of IT magic...


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> All you maybes better suck it up and just come! :roll:


 
Ok, you can offically move me in to the definite afternoon-evening catagory! Looks like mild temps and a change over to snow for the evening!! What a first day!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

*During the day*
severine
bvibert
downhill04 (with son)
o3jeff
Greg (with Daughter)
MRGisevil?
Mr. evil?

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?
MRGisevil
Mr. evil
Beetlenut
downhill04??

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
loafer89 and son
Paul and girls


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll definitely be there Friday afternoon ripping Little Joe with Abby, probably noonish till 3. Temptor bumps will just have to wait for me. Hopefully I can get back later in the evening, but I'm not counting on it. You never know though.
> 
> Big network outage at work. The fact that I was even able to get that article posted and post this has required a bit of IT magic...



Greg crashed the system again watching Hi Res video of himself ripping up bumps. You really need to stop doing that :wink:

I will try to shoot for the say time frame friday with Breckin. Maybe we could meet up and have the kids ski together. Lets just bring them to the top of the bump trail and let them have at it. Nothing like throwing them into the fire :smile:


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 25, 2008)

With all the Sundown connections on this board does anybody have a comp ticket they want to get off their hands????

Wishful thinking - guy


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Greg crashed the system again watching Hi Res video of himself ripping up bumps. You really need to stop doing that :wink:


:lol:

Quite likely we'll miss anyone in the middle of the day. I figure we'll get there for opening, ski for 4 or 5 hrs, leave for a bit (to nap or whatever :lol and then come back around 5 or 6 for the rest of the day.


----------



## Paul (Nov 25, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Sucks I gotta work friday!!!   Y'all have fun!!   Ill be up sunday and monday!!
> 
> steveo



I have to work Friday too, but AT&T can suck it.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> I have to work Friday too, but AT&T can suck it.



That's the spirit!


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 26, 2008)

I will only be able to hit up the night session this Friday. I unfortunately have way too much going on during the day. I will probably get there between 6 and 7.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

*During the day*
severine
bvibert
o3jeff
Greg (with Daughter)
MRGisevil?
Mr. evil?

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?
MRGisevil
Mr. evil
Beetlenut
downhill04

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
loafer89 and son
Paul and girls


----------



## powhunter (Nov 26, 2008)

sounds crazy but im thinking of going from 8-9 before work

steveo


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

powhunter said:


> sounds crazy but im thinking of going from 8-9 before work
> 
> steveo



Ha! Do it! Make yourself the first one down the Temptor bumps this season! :lol: The beauty of a pass.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

powhunter said:


> sounds crazy but im thinking of going from 8-9 before work
> 
> steveo



Do it!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 26, 2008)

Unless the weather does something really crazy, I am in. I'll be at work for a bit with Warren and then make the drive over in the afternoon from Bloomfield. We should be on the mountain by 2-3pm.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

*During the day*
severine
bvibert
o3jeff
Greg (with Daughter)
MRGisevil?
Mr. evil?
loafer89 and son (2-3 into the evening?)

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?
MRGisevil
Mr. evil
Beetlenut
downhill04

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
Paul and girls


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> *During the day*
> severine
> bvibert
> o3jeff
> ...



Wow Brian. Are you going to schedule when I can take a piss too?



:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow Brian. Are you going to schedule when I can take a piss too?
> 
> 
> 
> :razz:



:smash:

Just trying to get an idea of when everybody will be there.  I'd like to try and meet up with as many AZers on opening day as possible.  Is that ok with you?? :roll:

Don't be hating on me just cause you're not man enough to shred the gnar on opening day...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :smash:
> 
> Just trying to get an idea of when everybody will be there.  I'd like to try and meet up with as many AZers on opening day as possible.  Is that ok with you?? :roll:



Are you gonna have a meet at the sundeck every hour on the hour?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 26, 2008)

During the day
powhunter (8-930)
severine
bvibert
o3jeff
Greg (with Daughter)
MRGisevil?
Mr. evil?
loafer89 and son (2-3 into the evening?)

Evening
severine
bvibert
Grassi21?
MRGisevil
Mr. evil
Beetlenut
downhill04

Maybe Evening
Greg
Paul and girls


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Don't be hating on me just cause you're not man enough to shred the gnar on opening day...



I will be shredding the Little Joe gnar. Are they going to seed bumps over there? :dunce:


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Are you gonna have a meet at the sundeck every hour on the hour?


I sure as heck am not doing that! :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Are you gonna have a meet at the sundeck every hour on the hour?



:lol:
that was funny.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow Brian. Are you going to schedule when I can take a piss too?
> 
> 
> 
> :razz:




lol, this too.

whats the record for rollcall posts in one thread?  i think brian owns it now.


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

I wish he were this anal about cleaning the house... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 26, 2008)

severine said:


> I wish he were this anal about cleaning the house... :roll:



you gotta put the fear of god in him.


like my wife does with me.  i dont clean cause i'm neat, i clean cause i'm afraid of her.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Are you gonna have a meet at the sundeck every hour on the hour?



Yeah, see you there... :roll:



powhunter said:


> During the day
> powhunter (8-930)
> severine
> bvibert
> ...



Awesome Steve, thanks for updating the list!  Hope to see you there.



Greg said:


> I will be shredding the Little Joe gnar. Are they going to seed bumps over there? :dunce:



I heard the whole thing is gonna be bumped up 



2knees said:


> lol, this too.
> 
> whats the record for rollcall posts in one thread?  i think brian owns it now.



I gotta be good at something...



severine said:


> I wish he were this anal about cleaning the house... :roll:



...and cleaning the house sure as hell isn't it...


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

I think Brian needs to implement an Email notification and an audio alert each time he updates the roll call.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by powhunter 
During the day
powhunter (8-930)
severine
bvibert
o3jeff
Greg (with Daughter)
MRGisevil?
Mr. evil?
loafer89 and son (2-3 into the evening?)

Evening
severine
bvibert
Grassi21 (right after that weirdo brian leaves, jk big guy)
MRGisevil
Mr. evil
Beetlenut
downhill04

Maybe Evening
Greg
Paul and girls


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think Brian needs to implement an Email notification and an audio alert each time he updates the roll call.



And put the list into a program so I can load it into my Blackberry so I know who and when everyone will be showing up Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

*During the day*
powhunter (8-930)
severine
bvibert
o3jeff
Greg (with Daughter)
MRGisevil?
Mr. evil?
loafer89 and son (2-3 into the evening?)

*Evening*
severine
bvibert
Grassi21 (right after that weirdo brian leaves, jk big guy)
MRGisevil
Mr. evil
Beetlenut
downhill04

*Maybe Evening*
Greg
Paul and girls



			
				grassi said:
			
		

> (right after that weirdo brian leaves, jk big guy)


Sorry dude, I'll be there until closing...


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think Brian needs to implement an Email notification and an audio alert each time he updates the roll call.


 
And bring a hard copy and sharpie and check-off each person as he meets them,  then stamp their hands so he doesn't count them twice! ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

BTW - We wouldn't be opposed to the possibility to hanging around with some fellow AZer's for an adult beverage or two afterwards...  If anyone is interested..


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW - We wouldn't be opposed to the possibility to hanging around with some fellow AZer's for an adult beverage or two afterwards...  If anyone is interested..



see below:



			
				Grassi21 said:
			
		

> (right after that weirdo brian leaves, jk big guy



:lol:

a drink might be nice if i can squeeze it in.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW - We wouldn't be opposed to the possibility to hanging around with some fellow AZer's for an adult beverage or two afterwards... If anyone is interested..


 
Should be mandatory after every bump sesson!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW - We wouldn't be opposed to the possibility to hanging around with some fellow AZer's for an adult beverage or two afterwards...  If anyone is interested..



start a new roll call!

with beverage type and quantity instead of times.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> start a new roll call!
> 
> with beverage type and quantity instead of times.



grassi21 - dank dark beer and a bowl of blueberries...


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2008)

In case any of the early Friday crew missed this:



Chris Sullivan said:


> The snow is drying up and we will seed Temptor tonight. We decided to put rollers on the flat section in the middle because, the bumps we put there last year were kinda pointless and, it's to narrow for a Table Top.
> Keep in mind that these bumps will be very rough as, we will be seeding the trail just a few hours before opening.However, we should see a high temp. of 46 degrees and that should help. Please, ski with caution we have a promising season ahead of us.



Be careful, but get out there and ski those suckas in!


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 27, 2008)

*Sundown Opening Day Roll Call...*

I'm thinking of getting over there to check out all of Chris and the boyz hard work tomorrow.
Cold enough to make snow tonight, and expected to be right at the freezing mark when the lifts open @ 8am. Up to around 40 by noon with a chance of showers after that....

Anyway...whose down for some turns in the morning? 


Rossi Smash
?
?
?


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be ripping up Little Joe in the early afternoon.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 27, 2008)

Since Brian is slacking

During the day
powhunter (8-930)
severine
bvibert
o3jeff
Greg (with Daughter)
MRGisevil?
Mr. evil?
loafer89 and son (2-3 into the evening?)
Rossi Smash

Evening
severine
bvibert
Grassi21 (right after that weirdo brian leaves, jk big guy)
MRGisevil
Mr. evil
Beetlenut
downhill04

Maybe Evening
Greg
Paul and girls


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> In case any of the early Friday crew missed this:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, but get out there and ski those suckas in!



I told ya that they wouldn't get seeded until the night before....


----------



## 2knees (Nov 27, 2008)

you guys might want to do some slipping on friday if you can hold back your desire to just ski them straight up.  might help the sunday crew some......:wink:


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not sure how I got put down as a ? for morning and a definite for night. Tim and I will definately be there at some point, but I can't say when or with whom in tow just yet. Lookin' forward to it! Will be great to ski and great to reconnect with all you crazy kids.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm not sure how I got put down as a ? for morning and a definite for night. Tim and I will definately be there at some point, but I can't say when or with whom in tow just yet. Lookin' forward to it! Will be great to ski and great to reconnect with all you crazy kids.



You two are questionable characters, that's how...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm heading over now, see you all shortly.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm heading over now, see you all shortly.



Jeff,
What will you be wearing? 
Randi and I are heading over soon. I will be in a grey coat with tan pants / blue helmet. Randi will be a in White coat with plaid pants & a grey helmet. To make it easier, just hang out on the bottom of Temptor and wait for the hack trying to ski the bumps. That will be me.


----------

